# Failing classes, incomplete, withdrawn



## Chris 2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Have you guy been so depress that you can't focus on your schoolwork? Because My first quarter as a freshman, I had 2 incomplete and 1 withdrawn.

Social Anxiety not only affect your social life, but your academic life as well.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I usually drop classes early enough so that they don't show up but I do have 2 or 3 W's. Can always take them over to change that


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup, Chris 2. Been there, done that. I have even failed classes and had to retake them to get my GPA up again. Don't loss hope over this or feel stuck. It is your first year. There will be a lot of adjusting and it is a different journey for everyone. I made the mistake of dwelling on certain things I didn't finish on time, or things I wasn't completly happy with, and that will only hurt you in the long run.

You have plenty of time to complete those courses and take that other one again if you need to. I have also found that honesty is the best policy. If you are stuggling in a class, try to confront the teacher and be honest. I used to come up with ridiculous stories because I was too embarrased to be real about my situatuion, but then after I ran out of crazy tales, i started telling the truth. You'd be surprised how understanding people can be if you just let them know you are stuggling. Your professors are there to teach and most of them (hopefully) want nothing more than you to get everything you can from the class.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Chris 2 said:


> Have you guy been so depress that you can't focus on your schoolwork?


Yes. I got kicked out of the University of Michigan because of it. Whatever you do, don't do what I did and just stop going to class/doing the work. Even if you can only do the bare minimum to get by, then do the bare minimum to get by. You'll be a lot better off than I was.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Partyofone (Jun 2, 2004)

I've been in your shoes many times over. Where to begin? 

My first semester I didn't attend most classes and was too afraid to go to the registration office to withdraw from them. Result? You guessed it, all F's. The following semester I wised up 'somewhat' and at least withdrew from a couple courses in time. A new mistake upon doing that was I found a safety net in the withdrawal policy and have withdrawn from about 75+ credit hours in six years (that's not a typo) so far in undergrad. A couple of really embarrassing blunders were being hung-up in intro Pre-Calculus and English 102 early on. Both are extremely easy classes in retrospect but I didn't want to do or practice any problems in math and would chicken out before the deadlines of the English papers. Result: 1 F, 1 D, 1 C for Pre-Cal and roughly similar grades for the English course. Pretty pathetic, hey? I managed to drop the intro Bio/Chem/Phys a number of times, too, from a lack of motivation. Even failed a few of them at least once. It wasn't until switching to a Psych major that I really started to focus and bring the GPA up. So.. it'll definitely make an interesting, awkward interview for grad school when I'm questioned about double digits worth of F's, D's and nearly two years of withdrawal credit hours. Whoo-boy..

Hang in there and try your best to correct ASAP. Don't end up like me!


----------



## Chris 2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Partyofone said:


> I've been in your shoes many times over. Where to begin?
> 
> My first semester I didn't attend most classes and was too afraid to go to the registration office to withdraw from them. Result? You guessed it, all F's. The following semester I wised up 'somewhat' and at least withdrew from a couple courses in time. A new mistake upon doing that was I found a safety net in the withdrawal policy and have withdrawn from about 75+ credit hours in six years (that's not a typo) so far in undergrad. A couple of really embarrassing blunders were being hung-up in intro Pre-Calculus and English 102 early on. Both are extremely easy classes in retrospect but I didn't want to do or practice any problems in math and would chicken out before the deadlines of the English papers. Result: 1 F, 1 D, 1 C for Pre-Cal and roughly similar grades for the English course. Pretty pathetic, hey? I managed to drop the intro Bio/Chem/Phys a number of times, too, from a lack of motivation. Even failed a few of them at least once. It wasn't until switching to a Psych major that I really started to focus and bring the GPA up. So.. it'll definitely make an interesting, awkward interview for grad school when I'm questioned about double digits worth of F's, D's and nearly two years of withdrawal credit hours. Whoo-boy..
> 
> Hang in there and try your best to correct ASAP. Don't end up like me!


Well I just want to let you guy know that it really isn't your fault. Kelly and a few other, I really hope you manage to do well even though you drop out of college. SA is already life threatening for me, but what worst is that no one seem to understand what it really about, and how it affect us in so many way. If you got into the university of Michigan, just be proud of yourself, and if u didn't have SAS, you would be alright.


----------

